# Moving to the UK from Nigeria



## mskin (Jan 28, 2013)

I am british and married to a Nigerian. We've been married for 5 years and have children and we all live in Nigeria. 
We plan to move to the UK this March. I would like to find out if I will need to have a job before applying for a spouse visa for my husband. He has a multi visiting visa but would like to get a right of abode in the uk and we would like to find out what the process is. I have a house in the UK but currently I am not working and I have an over draft (authorised) on my account. My husband does have an income but that is in Nigeria. 
Please can you kindly advice what we need to do. We have savings but not a substantial amount but my husband owns a property in Nigeria and we also have some investment funds also in Nigeria but he has often used them to succesfully obtain his visa when travelling to different countries around the world so the British Embassy already have his records.
Presently we haven't applied cos we are at a loss as to how to go about it. 
We were adviced to look into my becoming self employed in the uk (Incase i can't find a job out there that is) 

we have heard all sorts of different opinions e.g you need a job, lawyer, house, savings etc to you don't need any of this just evidence that you won't be relying on the government so we really don't know what's what. 
please advice. thanks


----------

